# Opening day



## I_Shock_Em

Good luck to all those heading out in this wonderful weather this morning!!! Post later to let all know how you did. Gobble Gobble!!!!


----------



## saugeye2

try to stay dry, it's puoring down here in vinton co. and good luck


----------



## powerstrokin73

Just got word from my buddy, he connected on a 25 pounder with a 9.5 in beard 1.25 in spurs near salt fork a lil after light this morning!


----------



## chopper29

I'm actually sitting n my blind right now writing this from my blackberry. Its pouring and I'm not very confident n seeing any birds. I'm new to turkey and I wanna know what the heck they do when its pourn rain?


----------



## Guest

have seen them moving about even in heavy rains. time to put down your bberry and pick up your gun. they may be coming over that ridge to your left...........


----------



## chopper29

rapman said:


> have seen them moving about even in heavy rains. time to put down your bberry and pick up your gun. they may be coming over that ridge to your left...........


I wish. No ridges here. Nuthn but flat land. Never turkey hunted here but seen a lot deer huntn so thought I'd try it. I'm on the edge of a big field but jus didn't know what they did in heavy rain.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

just got home a little bit ago. wasn't lucky enough to come home with anything. very rainy morning. only saw one hen, called her in to ten yards and had a nice conversation with her. feels great to be back in the woods


----------



## Mushijobah

Had a two Gobblers erupt from a tree about 75 yards in front of me at about 645, right as the rain died down. Things looked REALLY good. ANother gobbler lit up 200 yards down the hollow. Just as it seemed they would be flying down onto the strutting lane I had my decoy on, it started pouring. That was that. Watched them pitch down after shivering in the rain for about an hour. They were not even paying attention to anything other than the bugs they were eating on the rainsoaked forest floor. Those damn birds.


----------



## chopper29

hey rapman i think u were watchn me. at 1030 2 birds popped out into the field to my left! they were to far and couldnt tell what they were. hens i think or small jakes. they took off across the field. we will try it again tomarrow.


----------



## sc83

sat till 10 and seen nothin. gonna get back at it on Wed.


----------



## bulafisherman

went out this morning with blind and decoys knowing it was going to pour, pulled my blind out only to find out that I was missing 5 out of 8 stakes to anchor it down,set it up anyways and made it for an hour and a half before a gust of wind came along and up rooted it! packed up and headed into the timber along a creek bottom,worked two gobblers srutting their stuff with some hens 80 yards out, they would not budge so I packed it up because of the rain, hope to get a crack at them another day!


----------



## zcat

Well i was out till noon in my wood blind, and nothing going on. Seen or heard nothing. But was warm and dry. Small propane heater and some reading material makes it easy to stay in one spot. After i was done hunting ,I just drove down the road from my land and 4 hens and three strutting in field.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

went out again this morning. no luck. probably because i spent more time checking my eyelids for holes than "hunting". oh well, i'll be back at em tomorrow with mushi


----------



## chopper29

well sat n blind again today and only a hen came in field. about 70 yards out. havent heard a gobble yet. not sure what to do tomarrow. have to go back to work thurs after being layed off all winter so its the last day for me to hunt. its not lookn good. thats the only farm i have that has turkeys. well at least one!


----------



## Guest

chop....see that shag bark hickory at 10:00. i will send a longbeard out by it about mid-morning thursday. make sure you are there. easy on the calling.

really missing it this year, but my mother passed away and i don't think i will be able to get out this season. my vest sits loaded, next to me as i type. hope one of you guys fill your tags by the weekend. be safe........rap


----------



## chopper29

sorry for your loss. im gona try tomarrow but thurs. i have to go back to work till next monday. so send that sucker over tomarrow.


----------



## bulafisherman

lots of activity out today! watched a hen out in a field this morning not to much later a lone long beard came out from the other end of the field and made a bee line for her, I high tailed it around the field to try and call him to me before he got to her,didnt happen, she did come in with the gobbler following her,they hung up at about fifty yards,I just didnt feel good about making a shot with it being in the woods and let them walk, just hate the thought of an educated gobbler out there to torment me the rest of the season came across two more gobblers with hens a little later,I`am guessing the same ones that won`t come in yesterday, same spot. they just strutted their stuff,good moring out in the woods nevertheless!


----------



## Guest

bula, my stomping grounds is off of stanhope kelloggsville road. i have a grudge with a big bird there. hope he is still there next season. 

chop, thanks. your bird will come. goofy spring, though.


----------



## jake74

Got skunked yesterday but went out today about 10 am and had one gobbling as soon as I went into the woods. I set up and called and here he came. Got him to about 35 yards and the 10 gauge took it from there. 22 pounds with a 9 inch beard. He came in during a sleet downpour it felt like my face was getting sandblasted. Anyway can not wait to get back out and try for number 2. Good luck everybody and be safe.


----------



## bulafisherman

I have permission to hunt the farm on the southeast corner of stanhope kelloggsville and tower rd,so far havent had the need to leave my stomping grounds here at home to hunt over there.did see a good sized flock of birds on the public area off tower rd two weeks ago.


----------



## icefisherman4life

monday i seen 20 turkeys. had a hen 5 yards from me. and a nice gobbler 70 yards he was gobblin at me but wouldnt come another 20 yards. then i seen a flock come runnin through the field and took him with em. ticked me off. then another smaller flock came out and started fighten it was cool. then some other hens came out. i left my blind in the car. stupid move. atleast i seen a ton of birds. oh well.


----------



## Guest

bula, do they still get a bazillion guys in there? i would be too afraid even to drive down tower road.


----------

